# 76775 vs 76705 findings?



## pharmon (Nov 8, 2012)

Do you know the actual guidelines on this 76775 vs 76705? Ab screening?  In my research I show 76775 is used in screening, but when a problem is there, Is 76705 better suited for US Abominal Aorta for screening?  Should I revert to 76705/ab limited for aorta?  2nd guessing myself and wondered if I should revert to the 76705/limited, if a dilated aorta is there.   What opinions and knowledge from behind the scenes do you rad coders know about these getting paid/denied?


----------



## chembree (Nov 20, 2012)

I typically use 76775 for ultrasounds of the aorta only regardless if it is screening or diagnostic. The other code I use for a screening is G0389 (AAA screening) but this is a one-time preventive ultrasound for Medicare patients although some private payors will accept it also.


----------

